# Ssub Pricing



## SidelinePropMgr (Aug 26, 2003)

I am looking doing some sub-contracting on plowing this year. Can anyone give me some background as to how subs are bid out and a pay scale for subcontracting. I am in South western Ohio.


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

*Sub Work*

If you are interested in sub work in the Dayton, OH area, please e-mail me your information( name, phone) at [email protected]


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*Spfld/Clark co. area*

J&J, I have 3 plows and 1 salt truck that will be ready by dec, for the clark co area also Urbana champ, co area too 937-323-3909
Bill, Randy, Doug....


----------

